# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Xhejms Belushi merr shtetësinë shqiptare

## DYDRINAS

Xhejms Belushi merr shtetësinë shqiptare

Shekulli 10/10/2009 

TIRANE - Aktori i njohur shqiptaro - amerikan, Xhejms Belushi mori mbrëmë shtetësinë shqiptare. Akti zyrtar iu dorëzua Belushit nga Presidenti Bamir Topi. Belushi, është bir i një emigranti shqiptar nga Korça dhe asnjëherë nuk e ka fshehur origjinën e tij.

Madje kishte qenë ai vetë që kishte kërkuar të merrte nënshtetësinë shqiptare. Gjithnjë kam deklaruar se "unë jam shqiptar", tha mbrëmë aktori i famshëm ndërsa merrte në dorë vendimin e kreut të shtetit shqiptar. I suksesshëm kryesisht në gjininë e komedisë, Belushi edhe gjatë ceremonisë nuk hoqi dorë nga batutat ndërsa shprehej se tani ai ishte zyrtarisht shqiptar kryesisht sepse këtë vit do të duhej të niste të paguante taksat edhe në Shqipëri.

Në të vërtetë që nga dita e sotme Belushi ka hyrë edhe në marrëdhënie financiare biznesi në Shqipëri. Ai do të jetë imazhi i kompanisë celulare Eagle Mobile, kompania e tretë e telefonisë së lëvizshme në tregun shqiptar.

Xhejms Belushi ka bërë vizita të shpeshta në Shqipëri dhe është pritur gjithnjë me entuziazëm. Një vit më parë atij ju dha nga kreu i shtetit medalja "Nderi i kombit" një nga dekorata më të rëndësishme.

----------


## Llapi

*Jim Belushi merr pasaportën shqiptare*

Nga Express  më 10.10.2009 në ora 13:29
Gjatë një ceremonie të organizuar në Hotel Sheraton në Tiranë, në një mbrëmje Gala, kreu i shtetit shqiptar, Bamir Topi i dorëzoi aktorit me famë botërore, Jim Belushit dekretin e shtetësisë dhe pasaportën e Republikës së Shqipërisë.

Një njeri kaq i madh sa Jim Belushi kurrë nuk mund të kërkojë vlerësim apo vetëvlerësim. Kështu që e vlerësuam ne. E vlerësoi i gjithë populli, miqtë e tij artistë dhe natyrisht që e nderojnë të gjithë spektatorët botërorë. Por për ne ishte një vlerësim tepër i veçantë, sepse gjithmonë kishim parë te Jim Belushi atë lloj emocioni kur thoshte: Unë jam shqiptar. Prandaj ne krenohemi me të, edhe sot pas një viti, ju jeni krenaria e kombit tonë, u shpreh në këtë ceremoni presidenti Topi.

Ndërsa Belushi, në fjalën e tij përshëndetëse dhe falënderuese tha se është shumë i lumtur që ndodhet në Tiranë. "Gjithmonë e them që unë jam shqiptar, por sot jam me të vërtetë shqiptar! Jam shumë i lumtur për këtë gjë! Sa herë që takohem me Presidentin e Republikës, ai gjithmonë më nderon me ndonjë dhuratë shumë të bukur nga ky vend i mrekullueshëm", u shpreh me plotë emocione në këtë ceremoni të veçantë, aktori i madh Jim Belushi, i cili përveç pasaportës amerikane tashmë ka dhe pasaportën e shqiptare. (RTK)

----------


## daja shneq

Sa u emocionova me ket akt,me te vertet kena fillu te vetedijsohemi shqiptaret qe jemi komb e fe ne veti,qdo shqiptar qe ka gjak shqiptar dhe kudo qe ndodhet neper bote duhet te ket nenshtetesin shqiptare dhe qdo shqiptar qe prehet neper varezat e huaja me krishter e musliman duhet ti sjellin eshtrat ne tokat shqiptare dhe te vorosen ne varezat shqiptare,shmue akt i rendesishem per shqiptaret

----------


## Smth_Poetic

ai sdi shqip ala . 
me prinder shqiptare , imagjinoje.

----------


## Kavir

Degjova qe Xhejmsi  qe te dallohet menjehere qe eshte shqiptar, do e nderroje emrin ne Xhaferr
Tingellon bukur : Xhaferr Belushi. Dmth nga Xhim do i therrasin Xhafe.

----------


## martini1984

> ai sdi shqip ala . 
> me prinder shqiptare , imagjinoje.


Nejse ai se ka mohuar te pakten,tani do profitoje..
Perse???
Apo ka pyetje?

----------


## AnaH_M

Me vjen mire qe asnjeher ky nuk e ka mohuar identitetin e tij...

----------


## B.C.B

Qka ka lidhje nese nuk din gjuhen shqipe,ky na zbardh fytyren kur thot jam shqiptar.Ka plot qe flasin shqip po jane me zi se serbet :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## Smth_Poetic

ka rendesi si ska rendesi. ky seshte se nje prind e ka pase shqiptar e tjetrin jo-shqiptar. i ka pase te dy shqiptare. edhe mosdija e gjuhes shqipe , tregon se prinderit e tij bashke me kete vete , skane pase ndonje interes rreth kesaj gjuhe apo vendit vete. 

nqs po flasim ne aspektin patriotik , ama si person , ai mund te jete i miri i te mireve. 
nuk e gjykoj per ate gje.
skam sesi , jo per gje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

Rendesi ka qe nuk e ka mohuar origjinen e vet.

----------


## Miss Sixty

*E ce donte nenshtetsin ky ?*

----------


## Marya

e cfare paraqiti si akte  qe iu akordua  nenshtetesia  shqiptare, duhet te kesh nje periudhe qendrimi ne shqiperi per te kerkuar nenshtetesine shqiptare besoj.

sido qe te jete duket teper i emocionuar

----------


## shigjeta

Me behet vertet qejfi qe e lexoj kete lajm. Vetem para pak kohesh po shikoja pjese nga intervista e tij  gjate vizites se tij te dyte ne Shqiperi. Fliste me shume entuziazem dhe dashuri per Shqiperine.

----------


## padrilla

> *E ce donte nenshtetsin ky ?*



sa anti atdhetare qeke moj goce.

----------


## daniel00

Janulla kushedi ç'i punon mjekres nga zilia . E gezofte nenshtetesine , eshte nje artist i madh .

----------


## Miss Sixty

> sa anti atdhetare qeke moj goce.




*Aspak , por sbesoj se i duhej gje nenshtetsia personit ne fjale , dhe sbesoj se ndryshoi ndonje gje ne jeten e ti se u be nenshtetas shqiptare , se ai perpjet te hudhet gjak shqiptari ka ...
Keshtu qe me apo pa nenshtetsin sndryshon gje .*

----------


## Aikido

> Me behet vertet qejfi qe e lexoj kete lajm. Vetem para pak kohesh po shikoja pjese nga intervista e tij  gjate vizites se tij te dyte ne Shqiperi. Fliste me shume entuziazem dhe dashuri per Shqiperine.


Ka derdhur edhe lotë kur vajti në shtëpin e të parëve të tij. Ku do investoj me fondet e tij për ndërtimin e rrugës që të çon në fshat.




> *Aspak , por sbesoj se i duhej gje nenshtetsia personit ne fjale , dhe sbesoj se ndryshoi ndonje gje ne jeten e ti se u be nenshtetas shqiptare , se ai perpjet te hudhet gjak shqiptari ka ...
> Keshtu qe me apo pa nenshtetsin sndryshon gje .*



Ndoshta mund të jetë sa për fasad. Po të paktën ai e bëri realitet dhe tregoj një farë krenarie për vendin e tij. Ke shumë artista Shqipëtar që nuk e kanë marrë mundimin të shkelin e jomo të kërkojn nënshtetësin. Përveçse një plus asgjë të keqe po e mirë. Sikur ta bënin dhe shumë të tjerë këtë xhest, do kishim krijuar imazh akoma më të mirë.

----------


## Miss Sixty

> Ndoshta mund të jetë sa për fasad. Po të paktën ai e bëri realitet dhe tregoj një farë krenarie për vendin e tij. Ke shumë artista Shqipëtar që nuk e kanë marrë mundimin të shkelin e jomo të kërkojn nënshtetësin. Përveçse një plus asgjë të keqe po e mirë. Sikur ta bënin dhe shumë të tjerë këtë xhest, do kishim krijuar imazh akoma më të mirë.



*Po ne fakte kjo na ka len mbrapa ne shqiptareve se mbahemi me meshiren e tjetrit .Skemi nevoj as per kete e as per asnje per te treguar vlerat tona dhe per te ngritur imazhin tone , sepse jemi nje populle me tradita e moral .
Dhe qe 20 vite qe kemi dalur ne perendim e skemi len gje pa bere smund te ndryshojn ato qe kane bere gjenerata te tjera para ketyre ..*

----------


## Apollyon

Ta gzoje            .

----------


## Aikido

> *Po ne fakte kjo na ka len mbrapa ne shqiptareve se mbahemi me meshiren e tjetrit .Skemi nevoj as per kete e as per asnje per te treguar vlerat tona dhe per te ngritur imazhin tone , sepse jemi nje populle me tradita e moral .
> Dhe qe 20 vite qe kemi dalur ne perendim e skemi len gje pa bere smund te ndryshojn ato qe kane bere gjenerata te tjera para ketyre ..*


Vajzë nuk po pres që Belushi të ngrej emrin e çdo individi. Po duke e pranuar të gjithë se nga janë krijon një imazh dhe imazhi nuk krijohet me individ po me masë. Për këtë jam shumë i qart, dhe nuk pres ndonjëherë që imazhi të ngrihet nga një apo dy emra po nuk pati një masë të madhe që të ngrej imazhin. Kohë më parë ishim të izoluar dhe padije se çfarë bëhej, po të shikosh shumë vende që kanë qënë të izoluar në Europ janë parë si ''shpellar'' dhe kanë bërë njëmijë e një të zeza. Kjo nuk i ndodhi vetëm Shqipëtarit po çdo qytetari që ka vuajtur pasojat e komunizmit. Po të flasim për individ as nuk do ishim njohurë po shumë të mira kanë ardhur dhe nga individ, duke kthyer kokën pas - Gjergj Kastrioti, Gonxhe Bojaxhiu, Ismail Kadare, Inva Mula e shumë emra të tjerë. Këto emra kanë vërtetuar se jemi një vend me kulturë dhe tradit.

----------

